# Vostok, Antarctica -100 °F



## legalskier (Apr 18, 2010)

Don't go there on Wednesday; forecast predicts -104F.

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=-78.44999695,106.87000275


----------

